# 91-94 240sx HUD



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

I was wondering if the HUD comes stock with the car....but i really don't think so..well anyways if anyone knows where i can get a HUD for a 240sx 91-94 i will probably thank you alot


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes, they do. just get them from the junkyard, if you can find one.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

It came as an option on 1989-1993 S13 coupes.

-alex


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

so some have them and some don't then huh? well i don't think mine has it but does anyone know where i can get one other than a junkyard?


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Junkyard will save you TONS of money.

If you buy from a dealer expect to pay HUNDREDS. Plus you have to modify your dashboard to make it fit.

If you buy from a junkyard, you can always buy the entire dashboard with HUD and gauge cluster. FYI 89-90 uses a slightly different gauge cluster harness than 91-94.

-alex


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2003)

then i'll probably look for it in the junk yard, well does anyone like it at all? or is it just annoying, and also how big is it exactly?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

personally I like it. It's very precice, easy to see and you dont have to look away from the road to check your speed.

however the drawbacks are as stated above, plus the thing doesn't have a reliable track record, not to mention when my windshield got smashed, it cost me $1500 to get the glass with the little reflective patch on it.

my advice: stay with the analog guages, they are less trouble.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

you do not need the HUD windshield to see the HUD.

During nighttime a regular windshield without the reflective patch would reflect the speed okay, just a bit blurry.

-alex


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

then why get/keep the HUD if it's not even a clear read? it'd almost be like a waste to have HUD, if you don't have a HUD windshield, resulting in a blurry read. 

it's kind of like getting a toothbrush with no toothpaste. you don't NEED toothpaste. you can brush your teeth just fine without toothpaste, but your teeth just won't be as clean or fresh smelling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

> however the drawbacks are as stated above, plus the thing doesn't have a reliable track record, not to mention when my windshield got smashed, it cost me $1500 to get the glass with the little reflective patch on it.


 Then you got ripped the fuck OFF, dude. No windshield costs 1.5 grand. The glass itself might cost like 300 bucks at the most, and then you have that little reflective patch you could just stick on.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Actually the price on the HUD windshield is correct.

The reason why it is so expensive is because the windshield (OE) has the reflective patch embedded inside the glass. You can always stick a piece of window tint there, but it isn't "in the glass"... so technically speaking, he paid exactly for what he got and did not get ripped off.

When I cracked my old car's windshield I got a quote of about $250 installed for an OE replacement type windshield. The same windshield with the HUD reflection patch was quoted at $3000. Basically they had to make the windshield from scratch with the embedded film.

FYI even with the reflective patch the numbers off the HUD display are a bit blurry; so esyip what you are saying doesn't really matter.

-alex


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you should have said that earlier then, huh, mr. big, bad moderator?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

.....Damn.

Well, my car has the HUD and a cracked windshield; I think I'm gonna go with a ~$250 windshield and a piece of window tint


----------



## stewartjoh (Sep 10, 2008)

*Nissan model*

I like this model.The price on the HUD windshield is perfect.
========================================
Stewart

Foreclosed Homes


----------

